# Carrizo Gorge trip...great photos



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a good photo essay of the rail line that crosses the mountains in East San Diego county from the desert to the city. 


Picasa Web Albums - Dave - Dave & Alex's... - Carrizo Gorge...


Be sure to put it in slide show or map mode. It's really cool to be able to relate the photos to the exact spot.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Really nice sldeshow...thanks.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. What a trip.


----------

